# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Dual Monitors - Trouble Displaying separate spreadsheets on each Monitor

## ExcelTip

Tip submitted by: Judy Cocking, 


Go to START Menu, open a copy of Excell.  
It will open on one of your monitors.  It does not matter which one.  
Now, open a second copy of Excell the same way. 
(DO NOT DOUBLECLICK A FILE NAME TO OPEN EXCELL!)  
The second will open directly on top of the first one., 
but there will be two Excell icons in the task bar.  
Drag the top one  to the other screen.  
You can now open two searate files on each of the windows.

----------


## Daniel

Thanks for the tip! It helped us.

----------


## KITSAM

Can any of you experts out there advise me how I can open linked work sheets of the same Excel file on dual monitors so that when I input data into Sheet One I can see the change to its linked cell in Sheet two on my second monitor.
I have no problem displaying Sheet One & Sheet Two on the serarate monitors but I cannot inter link the data input.
Hpoe I have described my problem adequately - any tips would be much appreciated.
Cheers
KITSAM

----------


## KITSAM

Judy Cocking: Thanks for your tip

When I try to open the file on the second copy of Excell I get an MS Windows Note saying "File in Use" with an added note "xls is locked for editing by OEM" and giving me an option to yiew the second copy in 'read only' format.

Any further thoughts? 


KITSAM

----------

